# CO2 refills



## thisoe

Hey guys I was wondering where i could get my co2 tank refilled in vancouver or close?


----------



## Captured Moments

A good place to refill a Co2 tank is at DBC Marine in Richmond. They are a liferaft/ Safety Equipment for marine place. They are on Jacombs road in Richmond, very close to Ikea. I can't remember the address but you can google it. There is a big "Z" for Zodiac sign on the front of the building.

Just head to the right where the fire extinguishers/Co2 tanks are and ask for refill. Most of the time, they will refill for you right away.


----------



## scherzo

KMS tools in Coquitlam will also do them. They do it right away as well.


----------



## thisoe

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## nmullens

I have used both KMS tools and DBC Marine. KMS was way to expensive I will never go back. Bring cash to DBC and you will get it even cheaper!!!


----------



## Buddiechrist

I'd call the other places, but I would also give Badlandspaintball and Camoflauge a call just to see if its cheaper ^^.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Fire safety places will do it cheaply too. Royal City Fire Supply does it for $18 for a 10 lb I believe. KMS is almost twice that.


----------



## fkshiu

You won't get any cheaper than $15 cash at DBC if who ever is manning the desk there feels like it. Be aware, though that the last time I went I got a bit of an underfill.


----------



## sorei5

I brought the "price too high" information to the attention of KMS and they dropped their price to $19.99 per 10lb refill. At KMS I know they will get me a proper consistent refill, their service is prompt and the price match/beat to Royal City ($21 these days) was very prompt.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Interesting. I'll have to remember this if I need to go to KMS (Royal City is only open Mon. to Friday).


----------



## droppo

Royal City is $20 for hydrostatic tank test & takes 24hrs


----------



## ah_Dan

Today I went to DBC Marine to refill and my 5lb which require hydro test. Instead of waiting a day for it, they swapped me with one of their red canister. He said its the same, now after doing a search, should I be worried?
It cost me $30.


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere

Just bring in a McDonalds meal around noon at DBC and they will refill it for you. There just pocketing your money..



ah_Dan said:


> Today I went to DBC Marine to refill and my 5lb which require hydro test. Instead of waiting a day for it, they swapped me with one of their red canister. He said its the same, now after doing a search, should I be worried?
> It cost me $30.


I hope you didn't trade in your SS cylinder for one of their extinguisher's!


----------



## ah_Dan

sumbeachsumwhere said:


> Just bring in a McDonalds meal around noon at DBC and they will refill it for you. There just pocketing your money..
> 
> I hope you didn't trade in your SS cylinder for one of their extinguisher's!


SS Cylinder is those really nice aluminium ones that aquarium store sells?
Mine is really old, and its orange color with paint flicking off. There shouldnt be any difference right?


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere

ah_Dan said:


> SS Cylinder is those really nice aluminium ones that aquarium store sells?
> Mine is really old, and its orange color with paint flicking off. There shouldnt be any difference right?


No difference, just aesthetics.


----------



## gklaw

The steel requires Hydro-Test every 10 years - aluminum eveyr 5 years.


----------



## apexifd

Just got mine filled @ KMS for $3.15/lbs. and he underfilled it(regular guy is not in). he said for some reason he can't get it to fully fill.

probably try DBC next time.


----------



## ug.mac

apexifd said:


> Just got mine filled @ KMS for $3.15/lbs. and he underfilled it(regular guy is not in). he said for some reason he can't get it to fully fill.
> 
> probably try DBC next time.


Which KMS tools is this? I will need a fill up soon too. 

ug.


----------



## gklaw

KMS on Woolridge off Lougheed just after Bloue Mountain. In Burnaby, you can try Royal City Fire Protection just south of King Ed.


----------



## ug.mac

gklaw said:


> KMS on Woolridge off Lougheed just after Bloue Mountain. In Burnaby, you can try Royal City Fire Protection just south of King Ed.


I use to fill up 10lb tank at Royal city fire supplies for $20, but now the tank is half the size and if KMS actually charge by the weight then they are cheaper. 

ug.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

They all charge by pound.


----------



## dZilla

Just to bring this back, do these places fill paintball tanks as well? 

I am planning on doing Co2 in my 33g but with a 20oz+ paintball tank... anyone know?


----------



## rg500

Just went to dbc marine to get my 5lb bottle filled. It cost 10 bucks cash. But when I got home and hooked it up, it only registered 750psi. I got a feeling it is not full. Any idea what a full bottle would register?


----------



## Captured Moments

The pressure you have in the tank is not determined by how much liquid Co2 in pounds that you have in the tank. Whether the tank is full or half full or nearly empty so long as there is liquid Co2 inside, the pressure inside will remain the same. Something to do with vapor pressure of gas and some kind of equilibrium with gas to liquid form. If you have your tank recently refilled, the pressure will be lower because of the lower temperature. Temperature affects tank pressure.


----------



## Slopster

I have a 40g planted community, with around 18 plants all good size, and about 20 mixed fish, is it worth while for me to put in Co2???

Thanks..

Rob..


----------



## gklaw

rg500 said:


> Just went to dbc marine to get my 5lb bottle filled. It cost 10 bucks cash. But when I got home and hooked it up, it only registered 750psi. I got a feeling it is not full. Any idea what a full bottle would register?


That about the right pressure. It won't go much higher than that and will stay at that until the liquid is almost completely gone.

I left that back at U some 25 years ago. I believe it is the pressure, dependent of course on the temperature, at which the gas will liquid. Therefore when there is no more liquid CO2 the pressure drop very fast.


----------



## Captured Moments

Slopster said:


> I have a 40g planted community, with around 18 plants all good size, and about 20 mixed fish, is it worth while for me to put in Co2???
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Rob..


You should start a new thread about this but it is difficult to answer your question given the very little amount of information we know about your tank, lighting, and maintenance setup. If you don't use Co2, you can allways use Flourish Excel or Metricide... or maybe you want to keep things simple and you don't want to go full bore with a so called guru planted tank, and you are sort of happy with the plants you have and how they are growing, and you don't want to spend too much time maintaining it..then maybe it is not worth investing in a Co2 setup.


----------

